
Spill It: What a 25-year-old web developer drinks in a week - rmason
https://metro.co.uk/2019/05/24/spill-25-year-old-web-developer-drinks-week-9687157
======
joelx
Alcohol is like a short term high interest loan. You feel slightly better /
braver now, but feel much worse for days after.

